# LI, NY Pigeon needs loving home!



## Bird Helper (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi. Can someone please help me! I met an adorable pigeon living in a mechanic shop in Nassau County on the North Shore that the staff saved from a hawk and had been feeding with an injured wing for three months. The bird seemed so happy but I drove it to a nearby animal hospital who cares for injured wildlife free of charge. He has been there for two months and they say he is doing great, with his wing in a splint, however he will not be able to fly. I am considering driving him back to the shop, however it doesnt seem like the best life for him. I am adamantly against killing any animal, due to an injury, so that is not an option, in my mind. I do want him to have a happy home and be cared for. He seemed so spunky and sweet and he was very used to humans and stayed in one area when I met him. I rubbed his little head and he seemed to really enjoy that. He's so cute! Can anyone help me find a nice home for him where he will not be injured by other animals and can live happily?
T


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern/intervention over this little guy, he/she sounds like a wonderful bird.

I'm sure someone can be found to offer this little sweetie a home-in time, he will make a great pet for someone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are a special person to help this little guy. And he sounds like a nice bird. I really do hope you can find a safe happy home for him. You're right in that an injury is no reason to put an animal down. Good luck finding him a forever home.


----------



## Bird Helper (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, thank you. Do you know of anybody or no?


----------



## Bird Helper (Mar 28, 2010)

That reply was to Trees Gray. Thanks, Jay 3! I appreciate both replies. Do you know of anyone? Or any NY organization that can help?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you checked out this link to New York City Pigeon Rescue?

http://nycprc.org/


----------



## Bird Helper (Mar 28, 2010)

Not yet, but I will. Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please let us know if you have found help with this.


----------



## Bird Helper (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks so much!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

I sent you a pm with a phone number to call.


----------



## Bird Helper (Mar 28, 2010)

*Thanks Sasha*

Im not sure how to get the PM, but I got in contact with someone from a group who referred me to someone in Brooklyn that does not believe in killing, like me, and I plan to pick him up tomorrow or Tuesday and drive him there where he will live in a coop with other pigeons safely. Thanks so much!T


----------

